# Texting from Canada to UK



## Irishmum (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi there, can anyone give me some tips for texting cell phone to cell phone from Canada to UK? 
Which codes do I need to use and can I use whatsapp on my cell?
Thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

This will help you with your international dialling codes:
International dialing codes to Ireland – Dublin

Yes, you can use WhatsApp (which charge after a year) or other message services if your cellphone supports them.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Viber pretty well as well
Viber - Free calls, Free text messages, photo and location sharing


----------



## latifa79 (Oct 8, 2013)

WInd has free text messaging for $8/month all over in Europe. Some packages include the free international texts. I hope this helps....otherwise it is not 00 +country code+ number--> you need to dial 011+country code and number.


----------

